# NSCRA Round 2: Spring Bash April 11th Live Streaming



## torque solution (Oct 16, 2009)

NSCRA April 11th Live Streaming

For those of you who have no option of making the NSCRA Spring Bash April 11th, Live Streaming will be available for NSCRA members on Home . Don't miss your chance of watching "The World Fastest Sport Compacts" battle it out.


----------

